# Ethereal: ADSL-Interface loggen?



## BhaaL (2. August 2004)

Hallo erstmal!

Das in der Linux-Welt recht bekannte Programm Ethereal gibts auch für unser heiß geliebtes Windows. Nur seit kurzem unterstützt es mein ADSL-Modem nicht mehr.


> WinPcap 3.0 doesn't support PPP WAN interfaces, and WinPcap 2.3 doesn't support PPP WAN interfaces on Windows NT/2000/XP/Server, so Ethereal cannot capture packets on those devices with WinPcap 3.0, or with WInPcap 2.x when running on Windows NT/2000/XP/Server. Regular dial-up lines, ISDN lines, and various other lines such as T1/E1 lines are all PPP interfaces. This may cause the interface not to show up on the list of interfaces in the "Capture Options" dialog.


Das meint die Hilfe zu dem Thema, allerdings hatte ich vor einiger Zeit Ethereal installiert, und konnte trotzdem meine DSL-Verbindung loggen.

Kennt jemand ähnliche Programmie wie Ethereal, die es mir erlauben, Pakete auf einem PPP-Interface zu loggen und zu analysieren, oder eventuell eine Möglichkeit, Ethereal doch dazu zu bewegen, meine Verbindung zu verwenden?

Ich wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Gruß, BhaaL


----------

